# will go Vacation soon !! worry my fish ...



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 4 fish tanks!!! 
fish include:
Red Texas Pair ( 10" / 5.5" ) / 10" Midas female / 18" big fire eel / bunch CL 3"~ 5" / 5" Golden FH / GT / L144 Pleco / Bunch BLK Balloon Molly....

they are 65 / 33 / 38/ 25 Gal .... i will going 2 weeks Vacation coming next week!!! just worry my fish will have something happen !!! RT and FH already Separate ( worry they will fright ) ! also already set up power UPS , auto feeder , temp set 29 C & 2 days ago clean all the XP Filter , do the 30 % water change ( will do 20 % water Change on last day ) !!! should i do any things out ???
really dont want they have any problem....!! i love all my fishs, spent too much and rare to find them!!

hope they all okie within 2 weeks!!!
*2 Video *









*Photos*
RT / Midas female









RT female / Golden FH








bunch CL 3"~ 5"


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

With priced collection like that, I would pay a hobbyist friend to check on them every three four days. I have done that, the cost of one fish could easily pay for that. That way you may not have to rely on the fish feeder - I heard horror story of feeder dumping too much food in during vacation and livestocks were a total write-off.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm with gklaw on that... I mean, most folks go on vacation sooner or later, I'm sure there're some willing to swap favours with someone else. Going somewhere warm to get away from this snow & rain?


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice... don't worry, at least I know your clown loaches tank will be fine! hehe... why don't you post a video of it too? I see you have bare bottom tank for them, me too.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

PeteAce said:


> Nice... don't worry, at least I know your clown loaches tank will be fine! hehe... why don't you post a video of it too? I see you have bare bottom tank for them, me too.


i do not like bare tank! but i just catch all from my red texas tank last night! and the CL tank i will put some reef sand later ( wait i come back ) !i worry my texas will kill the CL if no food 2 weeks .. so catch them to 33 Gal , it just a separate temp.. only!
thks


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with Gordon as well. I hope you are able to figure something out. 

I'm worried about a two month trip back home this summer.... I'm gonna have to teach my brother how to do water changes!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd pay somebody to look after them, at least every other day. You could maybe put a divider in between the aggressive fish to minimize the possibility of fights.

Check out the yellow pages forum here, there are a few people who do tank maintenance on a professional basis. There may also be BCA members near you who you could work out a deal with.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

okie!!!!
thks for everyone here help me and sharing with me !!! i cannt find any one help me look after, ( because my wife dont allow let any one come into my home ...while we away) but i already get another auto feeder .. so i will try setup feeding a little amount, incase it wont over feed !! hope it is alright
i will leaving tonight later 5: 45 AM morning!!!
hope every fish is alright!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I wish the best of luck and please update us when you get back.

Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You have done your best. Don;t worry and have a nice trip


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

have someone that knows what they are doing look after them. The way I look at it now is that is a 100 bucks for that 2 weeks much money? Or do what I did have someone that does not know what they are doing look after them and had my hole discus tank and took a 500 dollar hit. Trust me As long as you have valuable fish have someone that knows what they are doing look after them. Lesson learned for me.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

finally will come back home late tonight ....
hope all my fish still alive...(+.+) !!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Best of luck. Have a great holiday. Hope you come home to all fish alive and healthy.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking forward to your update tonight.. I hope everything is works out well for you!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

just back home on Sunday early morning 12 "45 AM...arrive Vancouver , feel very tired on the traffic .....i take almost 16 Hours for the traffic ( take by car from USA Texas Nederland to Houston airport, then by plane to Settle Airport / take Greyhound Bus to Vancouver ) can u believe it 16 Hrs... 
so finally my fish .....
**Red Texas Pair tank ----------- they are okie , just the tail have a white spot and little skinny ( already give treatment and 20 % water change )

**big bunch Mix White / Black Balloon Mollies ----- died least than 3 only! ( feel happy already)
**Golden flowerhorn / red devil pair ------ surprise , they look nothing happen , (very strong!!! )
**Bunch CL -------- feeling little sad .... died 5 , two is 4" & half inch and one 5 inch and two 3 inch!!! ( big damage )

but i feel i am luck already,,, so that is my * Damage* after go 12 days trip ....
died: 3 Black Balloon Mollies / 5 CL ....... feel sorry for them!

take me over 1 hours do the water change and little feeding .....dont have time wash the filter yet, because it was 2"30AM already.... tomorrow night will clean again!!

thks for reading!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you CLs. Welcome back.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

so , wake up this morning 9"30 AM , all the fish is looking okie! because need get back to work eek: still feel little sleepy ) .. so wait tonight i will wash the CL tank filter ...and change a little water again,


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear your lost. I wonder what killed the CLs? Ich? The big ones should be tough no? My CLs still OK after not eating for 3 weeks! Maybe they should have stayed in the original tank.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

sry to hear that some did not make it. Did you notice anything wrong, like water parameters off, or did the auto feeder did not work?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

the water should be fine, i used the old water and add 30 % new water before few days ago, and the auto feeder still have food, 
i guess they may be frighting , because i have 3 bigger one 5" , and 3 medium size and 2 small size,...., i move them to 33 Gal tank, because i have Red Texas Pair there, i worry if no food they will kill them, so i catch CL out.... but finally they still died!!
or i should keep they together with my RT tank , they may be still alive, but ...now only 2 left ......( dam)


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Try not moving your Clown Loaches around so much,they stress easily and Clowns may Chase each other but never to the point of Killing.


----------

